# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  SKA's drawings

## SKA

Hello hello, 
how stupid of mine only to notice this board now.   ::|:  
I&#39;ll post some of my drawings here which are DreamRelated or DreamInspired for the most part.
Off course feel free to check out the Rest of my work too  :wink2:  : Clicky Here for my DeviantArt 

DreamRelated N&#39; Stuff:
1
2
3

----------


## skybluelucid

Impressive&#33;&#33;

----------


## SKA

> Impressive&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



Thanx   ::content::   Yeah actually I wanted to post the Images in this topic. but since when I uploaded them to DeviantArt they were HUUUUGE I thought that&#39;d seriously mess up this page   ::|:  

I&#39;ll try uploading my drawings here one day. Where can  find the Size regulations on what size images may have when posted here?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Holy Sh*t, man. GREAT WORK&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::goodjob2:: 

"Global Politics" on your DA gallery is fuckin OutStanding&#33;
Can&#39;t wait to see more of your stuff.

----------


## SKA

hey thanx a bunch   ::content::  I&#39;ve now emersed myself completely in working on art. I bought 10Kilos of riverclay, clay tools, Fineliners and pastels. The next time I remember a Scene from my Dreams very clearly and detailed I&#39;ll draw it with black fineliners and color it with pastel. It&#39;s the &#39;&#39;hazy&#39;&#39; type of coloring that seems to be somehwta like colors in dreams.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I am impressed. I wish I could draw. The only thing was that the picture size was overwhelming, and the small version is a bit small to really appreciate. I am not sure exactly what the resolution restrictions are on DV, but as long as you use something in the 800x600ish area, it should be fine. Just don&#39;t post like 2000x1500 pictures, as those fill up too much space, and get really annoying if you put them in the forum, as you can&#39;t find the text it is so huge. Or use imageshack (imageshack.us).

----------


## SKA

yeah I know. DeviantArt does that. It isn&#39;t as huge as it is shown there. However I like the option of viewing it so huge so you can see details that would otherwise be near invisible.

Maybe I&#39;ll upload my drawings to Photobucket and see if they have a reasonable size so I can post them here as images.

----------


## Rokuni

Oh wow, those are awesome&#33; I love how there are so many little details interconnected with eachother--I&#39;ve always been super jealous of people who have that sort of creativity. I have to agree about the size, though. I like looking at closeups to see all the details, but at the same time, it&#39;s hard to take in the whole picture when it&#39;s so big. 

But still, very cool <3

----------


## Gwendolyn

Psychadelic indeed&#33; You have an amazing talent.

----------


## spirit

> Psychadelic indeed&#33; You have an amazing talent.
> [/b]




I agree, FANTASTIC WORK hun, keep it up&#33;  ::bowdown::

----------


## Tornado Joe

Good stuff Ska&#33; It&#39;s amazing how with all the available drawing tools out there, that a simple ball point pen can be so comfortable to use and give such great results.

I had this really boring job back when I was in high school and I would sit and doodle all day on these pieces of colored paper (scrap that we would cut up out of old flyers and shit like that). Anyway, after a while I had this HUGE collection of doodles all scribbled down in blue ballpoint pen - I liked them so much that I kept a good majority of them. Now, out in the real working world, I&#39;ve graduated to making these sketches in a notepad.... while sittin through lame-ass meetings  ::rolleyes::

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Good stuff Ska&#33; It&#39;s amazing how with all the available drawing tools out there, that a simple ball point pen can be so comfortable to use and give such great results.
> 
> I had this really boring job back when I was in high school and I would sit and doodle all day on these pieces of colored paper (scrap that we would cut up out of old flyers and shit like that). Anyway, after a while I had this HUGE collection of doodles all scribbled down in blue ballpoint pen - I liked them so much that I kept a good majority of them. Now, out in the real working world, I&#39;ve graduated to making these sketches in a notepad.... while sittin through lame-ass meetings 
> [/b]



Nice  :smiley:  I guess that would get you good at drawing. I should work more on learning 3d, then I can do some kind of art at least.

----------


## SKA

Here&#39;s a new one I have not yet Finished. I did it in 2 phases so far. 
First I drew this with Fineliner pen: Clicky here 
And then I Partially Colored it with Pastels: Click

I think I&#39;m going to take one more time and finish it. It&#39;ll be on my Deviant Art then.

----------


## phoenelai

> I&#39;ve graduated to making these sketches in a notepad.... while sittin through lame-ass meetings 
> [/b]



HAHAH so true. I would always have some new cartoon on my pad after the meetings were over&#33;

----------


## Rory

Wow.. you&#39;re the best drawer I&#39;ve ever seen&#33; My favourite is Welcome to my World, or Persian Palace&#39;s Courtyard.

----------


## SKA

gee, thanx a bunch   ::content::   I sure hope Art College feels the same way: I wish to go there in 2007. 
So I&#39;ll be drawing like there&#39;s no tomorrow to have something to show them when it&#39;s time.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I&#39;m loving "Global Politics"

that would make a cool tattoo


(so what happened? mom spilled coffee on it or what?  :tongue2:  )

----------


## PenguinLord13

> I&#39;m loving "Global Politics"
> 
> that would make a cool tattoo
> (so what happened? mom spilled coffee on it or what?  )
> [/b]



I haven&#39;t had time to look through the whole gallery, but "global politics" is awesome. That _would_ make a great tatoo. Anyways I&#39;m still lovin&#39; it.

----------


## nina

Wow...*raises her hand* ...you&#39;ve just got yourself a HUGE fan. I&#39;m amazed at your work. I gotta ask...what&#39;s with all the arab/persian/jewish influences and such? I find them absolutely amazing and enthralling but I wonder if you have any connection to it like I do.

----------


## ♥Mark

That is awesome beyond awesome. There&#39;s no way I could do something that intricate with a pen. I&#39;d end up making a mistake and crumpling it up and throwing it away.

Keep up the awesome.

----------


## SKA

> Wow...*raises her hand* ...you&#39;ve just got yourself a HUGE fan. I&#39;m amazed at your work. I gotta ask...what&#39;s with all the arab/persian/jewish influences and such? I find them absolutely amazing and enthralling but I wonder if you have any connection to it like I do.
> [/b]



Yeah I have Lots of Jewish family in Israël, been there many times and Visited Jerusalem once: it just BLEW me away. Those ancient city walls and churches standing there for well over 5000 years. It always stayed with me. 
My grandparents from my Father&#39;s side, before they moved to Israël, were Sephardic Jews who lived in Morocco so I have always had a love for Middle Eastern Culture, art and people. Playing way too much Prince of persia and listening to Chassidic Jewish music, Klezmer,(Music my Musician Dad plays alot at Celebrations & Weddings etc...) Arabic Folk, persian Folk I always stayed in those vibes.

It bleeds my Heart to see the Devision and hatred between all these closely related brother-cultures and thus I always unite them in drawings of mine. My fantasy is the only place where they are peacefull and flurish in unison.

East is where the Magic comes from  :wink2: 


PS: @ Ophelia: My mom placed a greasy oven-tray on it -_- But izzokay. It&#39;s not like it&#39;s completely ruined.  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

> It bleeds my Heart to see the Devision and hatred between all these closely related brother-cultures and thus I always unite them in drawings of mine. My fantasy is the only place where they are peacefull and flurish in unison.
> [/b]



That is seriously awesome. It really is beautiful over there. I&#39;ve been to Nazareth, Jerusalem, Haifa...My dad was born in Nazareth (I&#39;m Palestinian and Lebanese) and have to see and hear about all the turmoil over there from my family and the news, so yeah...I can really relate to wanting to see the cultures united in peace. It&#39;s really effing stupid...you know, they discovered that the Palestinians and the Jews from that region (not the European Jews that moved to Israel but the original ones) are from the same goddamn descent lol. They&#39;re the same&#33;  ::?:

----------


## SKA

> That is seriously awesome. It really is beautiful over there. I&#39;ve been to Nazareth, Jerusalem, Haifa...My dad was born in Nazareth (I&#39;m Palestinian and Lebanese) and have to see and hear about all the turmoil over there from my family and the news, so yeah...I can really relate to wanting to see the cultures united in peace. It&#39;s really effing stupid...you know, they discovered that the Palestinians and the Jews from that region (not the European Jews that moved to Israel but the original ones) are from the same goddamn descent lol. They&#39;re the same&#33; 
> [/b]



Yeah I couldn&#39;t agree with you more&#33;  ::?:  It&#39;s brothers and Sisters that forgot they have the same ancestors. Devided by Culture and Religion. The European Ashkenazi Jews were originally from the place in the Middle East. As were all Jews. Too bad the European Jews took too much nasty Western habbits with them back to Israël. They have forgotten who they are. They even took nasty Racism back with them from Europe to Israël, Discriminating Mizrahi (Arab) Jews and Sephardic (Spanish) Jews and thinking they are white, European and thus feeling more Worthy. Rediculous ainit? I remember before THEIR arrival in Israël the Jews and Arabs lived in peace, both being brother cultures and eastern peoples.

Bah Europe is one foul continent. I was born here and grew up here, but it smells of Racism and barbaric Xenophelia-based hatred against Middle-Eastern peoples. No warm heartedness to be found here. I would love to see the Eastern ones unite again. If I&#39;m not Mistaken it is yet again Western Influences that devide us. bah


PS: If you know the truth about the Situation there from your Family, as I know the truth about the situation there via my Israëli family, you will probably agree on what a rediculous and false Media Circus the Western Media makes out of it. And how misunderstood it all is round here: as if it&#39;s &#39;&#39;The Jews vs The Arabs&#39;&#39; The Western Media and politics are so ignorant and full of self-interrest only using this Conflict to their Economical and political ends. It only serves to Fuel the fire of the burning conflict. It&#39;s not pretty.


Hmmm this has just inspired me to make another piece of work depicting the Western Media and Western Disturbance for what it truely is.  :smiley:  I&#39;ll be picking up the pen again soon.

----------


## Howie

::goodjob::  awesome&#33;
It is great to see a style.
There are so many people who can draw (or copy on paper what they see in real life) But that is not like having your own style.&#39;
When you can look at a painting or drawing and know who did it.

 Who knows how many small subtleties that complete a work that makes it "yours"-- I would guess many more than we think.

How did you come to get your style SKA?

----------


## SKA

> awesome&#33;
> It is great to see a style.
> There are so many people who can draw (or copy on paper what they see in real life) But that is not like having your own style.&#39;
> When you can look at a painting or drawing and know who did it.
> 
>  Who knows how many small subtleties that complete a work that makes it "yours"-- I would guess many more than we think.
> 
> How did you come to get your style SKA?
> [/b]



hey hey thanx  ::content::  .

Well yeah, Fantasy and Style isn&#39;t just creating something new from scratch. I saw some Medieval Scenes and cultures: it inspired me and I took it up into my style. I saw Orientalism Art and fell in love with it: and blended it into my style. Was very Impressed by Surreal art such as Salvador Dalí and incorporated some of it into my own style. Same for Psychedelic art. I also mixed some Realism and some Cartoonish styles and in time a Style of my own was developed.

This is how I came to drawing the way I do. 
However the themes and WHAT I draw comes straight from the Heart. It&#39;s a Feeling. So profoundly good I just HAVE to express it. It&#39;s really hard to explain but this is what keeps me smiling even when the world around me is breaking down: No one could ever take it away from me. Musiic, Strong Emotions and Such Inspiring events usually strengthen this Feeling in me. It is Holy to me. More than Holy. And impossible to explain in words.

So that is really the only thing that&#39;s Original and Typically &#39;&#39;Me&#39;&#39; about it.

----------


## Howie

I completely understand. It is an expression of yourself. 

I think now maybe I understand more than I ever have.
You pointed out that your inspiration runs deep in you. Well that is the answer. That is where an individuals _style_ becomes unique.
If you know who you are and have a deep seeded root to your feelings then it permeates through your work.
How cool. I never really thought of this in that manner.
Thanks SKA&#33;

----------


## nina

> Bah Europe is one foul continent. I was born here and grew up here, but it smells of Racism and barbaric Xenophelia-based hatred against Middle-Eastern peoples. No warm heartedness to be found here. I would love to see the Eastern ones unite again. If I&#39;m not Mistaken it is yet again Western Influences that devide us. 
> [/b]



Haha...let&#39;s not go playing the "who&#39;s country/continent is worst game". I think the USA would kick anyone&#39;s ass in that department.  :tongue2: 

And yes you are completely right about the Western influence on what&#39;s going on over there. It&#39;s more than just influence really. The USA is the big daddy, Israel is just it&#39;s child. It&#39;s sickening the influence the USA has over the UN as well. And how we veto every resolution against Israel. And how the rest of the world seriously cannot do anything to stop us.

Edit: I almost did my thesis project on the USA&#39;s impact in the Middle Eastern conflict, so if you want any info/details/inspiration for your next piece, just shout out.

----------


## Howie

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE("Aquanina")</div>



> Haha...let&#39;s not go playing the "who&#39;s country/continent is worst game". I think the USA would kick anyone&#39;s ass in that department.[/b]



Then why do you live here?

----------


## nina

> Then why do you live here?
> [/b]



I don&#39;t plan on sticking around much longer.   ::?:

----------


## SKA

> I don&#39;t plan on sticking around much longer.  
> [/b]



Yeah me neither. I become claustrophobic and depressed by the very Idea of sticking around this part of the world all my life. I want to see the world. Especially places where Spirituality and Love is most valued. I think I&#39;ll move someplace &#39;&#39;insignificant&#39;&#39;. Where Grand Militairy Imperialism has no Interrest of spreading it&#39;s selfish influences. Places where there&#39;s no Money or Political game to be made; The most humble people that charish Spiritual Richness. I&#39;d like to hang out with Aboriginals and African Tribes and other peoples with likewise beliefs that know what REALLY matters in life. Those that seek and have found Wellfare within. 

And yeah, Israël, wether she wants it or not, is a used as a puppet for US-interrests and powerbase in the Middle east. They have no choice either. The US has made Israël, and most parts of the world, Militairy, Economically and Politically DEPENDANT on them. That is how they spread their power throughout the Entire world.   And why does Aquanina live in the USA? She was BORN there I guess? or raised? 

I was born and raised in the Netherlands. I didn&#39;t get to pick where I&#39;d be born or raised.
And yeah. The laws are pretty free, but the sentiment of the people is so cold, far and distant. So different from my own.

Yeah *SHOUTS OUT* do share your Thesis project with me. I love the way others can interact and influence my Inspiration and thoughts. I&#39;m always open to the beliefs and suggestions of others. It&#39;s a very good thing people can change your Mind and Feelings about things.

PS: As you are Lebanese/Palestinian. Do you have alot of Family living there? Are they okay during these violent days?

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Yeah me neither. I become claustrophobic and depressed by the very Idea of sticking around this part of the world all my life. I want to see the world. Especially places where Spirituality and Love is most valued. I think I&#39;ll move someplace &#39;&#39;insignificant&#39;&#39;. Where Grand Militairy Imperialism has no Interrest of spreading it&#39;s selfish influences. Places where there&#39;s no Money or Political game to be made; The most humble people that charish Spiritual Richness. I&#39;d like to hang out with Aboriginals and African Tribes and other peoples with likewise beliefs that know what REALLY matters in life. Those that seek and have found Wellfare within. 
> 
> And yeah, Israël, wether she wants it or not, is a used as a puppet for US-interrests and powerbase in the Middle east. They have no choice either. The US has made Israël, and most parts of the world, Militairy, Economically and Politically DEPENDANT on them. That is how they spread their power throughout the Entire world.   And why does Aquanina live in the USA? She was BORN there I guess? or raised? 
> 
> I was born and raised in the Netherlands. I didn&#39;t get to pick where I&#39;d be born or raised.
> And yeah. The laws are pretty free, but the sentiment of the people is so cold, far and distant. So different from my own.
> 
> Yeah *SHOUTS OUT* do share your Thesis project with me. I love the way others can interact and influence my Inspiration and thoughts. I&#39;m always open to the beliefs and suggestions of others. It&#39;s a very good thing people can change your Mind and Feelings about things.
> 
> ...



So true. I like America, but in my opinion America needs to get its nose out of everyone, and start concentrating on improving itself. It demands democracy from everyone else, but the President goes about violating the constitution while our secretive (probably pure-evil) vice-president shoots his friend while hunting quail (whenever he isn&#39;t busy kissing the oil conglomarates&#39; asses). The government right now in America sucks. They are greedy lying pigs. This is true for most other politicians too, but at least these other idiots aren&#39;t leading a superpower that can influence just about anything in the world.

----------


## SKA

New one done.

It&#39;s HUGE again so I won&#39;t bother to Post the Image here.
It&#39;s the same Oriental Arabic Palace view as before, colored with pastels. I now completely colored everything. Maybe I still need to blur and soften some spots but it&#39;s practically done.
Check it Here.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

wow SKA....... O_O

that is gorgeous (I commented on your DA page)

----------


## PenguinLord13

> New one done.
> 
> It&#39;s HUGE again so I won&#39;t bother to Post the Image here.
> It&#39;s the same Oriental Arabic Palace view as before, colored with pastels. I now completely colored everything. Maybe I still need to blur and soften some spots but it&#39;s practically done.
> Check it Here.
> [/b]



Holy crap that&#39;s amazing   ::goodjob::  . If you see is small you see a beautiful, intricately drawn palace area, which is really nice, but what&#39;s really awesome is looking at it big, as you are immersed in the streets and world of this palace.

----------


## Jess

I really like it too, wish my screen was bigger&#33;  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Pyrox

Good work SKA. I have a few of your drawings saved on my PDA.

If you don&#39;t mind. It inspires me to draw more.

----------


## SKA

> Good work SKA. I have a few of your drawings saved on my PDA.
> 
> If you don&#39;t mind. It inspires me to draw more.
> [/b]



Sure, I find it great to hear I am an inspiration to others  :smiley: 

And. Another one Done. Check it out here.
This one&#39;s VERY Dream orientated so I guess many folks on DV will like it. It was inspired on Very Deep Hypnagogic Hallucinogenic states I reached Consciously while trying to WILD. Well The rest of it&#39;s description can be Read in my Comment beneath the drawing on DeviantArt.

Hope you like it.
Ciao.
SKA

----------


## Pyrox

I like those last 2 pictures alot. Good work.

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

Whoa, I find that dude with a third eye fascinating&#33;&#33;



Seriously, that&#39;s so intense.

----------


## Ne-yo

Amazing work SKA&#33; you have bar far a very deep imagination. Your artwork is mind blowing. Good JOB&#33;&#33;

----------


## SKA

> Whoa, I find that dude with a third eye fascinating&#33;&#33;
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that&#39;s so intense.
> [/b]



Heh thx. That dude is actually my Consciousness, my Lucid Self rising up from my Physical body.
The 3d eye opened indicates a high state of awareness: Lucidity and the rays of light comming from the 3d eye also form a Crown: Because he/she who is Lucid and aware in Dreams will be the King of his/her own DreamWorld. Thus the Crown. Very Symbolical, just like dreams. You can tell this one&#39;s really very directly inspired from DreamVisions and Insights.  ::wink::   My Dreams are my infinite Inspiration source.

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

> Heh thx. That dude is actually my Consciousness, my Lucid Self rising up from my Physical body.
> The 3d eye opened indicates a high state of awareness: Lucidity and the rays of light comming from the 3d eye also form a Crown: Because he/she who is Lucid and aware in Dreams will be the King of his/her own DreamWorld. Thus the Crown. Very Symbolical, just like dreams. You can tell this one&#39;s really very directly inspired from DreamVisions and Insights.   My Dreams are my infinite Inspiration source.
> [/b]



Hey, cool, I actually thought that might have been your dreaming self.

Oddly, I don&#39;t get a lot of artistic inspiration from dreams. None of the &#39;dream-like&#39; things I&#39;ve drawn or painted actually have much to do with my dreams.

Just goes to show how much of a nut I am  :tongue2:

----------


## SKA

> Hey, cool, I actually thought that might have been your dreaming self.
> 
> Oddly, I don&#39;t get a lot of artistic inspiration from dreams. None of the &#39;dream-like&#39; things I&#39;ve drawn or painted actually have much to do with my dreams.
> 
> Just goes to show how much of a nut I am 
> [/b]



yeah you nut, next time you have a wierd Dream-experience pick up your pencil and start drawing it  :tongue2: 
Dreams are a dayly supply of Inspiration. For all of those who think they are not artistic. WRONG. Just remember that fantastic bizarre enviroment, characters and storysline-script you make up yourself EVERY night. Everyone&#39;s an artist, just not everyone is fully aware of it and/or expresses it.

----------


## Casualtie

nice i really like um. your really talented

----------


## TweaK

SKA.. Dude. You are so talented.  :smiley: 
You might say that everybody is talented but not everybody knows, but you sure rise above most people&#33;

Man. I&#39;m still dazzled by how great your art is. I can&#39;t wait for your next masterpiece.

Trouwens, waar is de paddo?  :wink2:  Je zou in elke tekening minstens 1 drug stoppen.. haha.

----------


## SKA

> SKA.. Dude. You are so talented. 
> You might say that everybody is talented but not everybody knows, but you sure rise above most people&#33;
> 
> Man. I&#39;m still dazzled by how great your art is. I can&#39;t wait for your next masterpiece.
> 
> Trouwens, waar is de paddo?  Je zou in elke tekening minstens 1 drug stoppen.. haha.
> [/b]



Well I&#39;m very inspired by alot of things, especially Dreamin, so I&#39;ll get right to it. I want to make my next one on a large sheet of paper, so probably I won&#39;t be able to scan it. Or maybe in different parts of the huge drawing which I can scan 1 by 1 and then Copy&Paste back together to the original Image in Paint.


PS: Dromen is een drug op zich. Als je voelt dat je verlamt bent, als je voelt dat je&#39;&#39;valt&#39;&#39;, als je harder en harder gaat hallucineren, als je uiteindelijk droomt: een heel psychedelisch phenomeen waar ik van overtuigt ben dat DMT, uit de Pijnappelklier in de hersenen, verantwoordelijk is. Dromen is een drug.   ::wink::

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

> Well I&#39;m very inspired by alot of things, especially Dreamin, so I&#39;ll get right to it. I want to make my next one on a large sheet of paper, so probably I won&#39;t be able to scan it. Or maybe in different parts of the huge drawing which I can scan 1 by 1 and then Copy&Paste back together to the original Image in Paint.[/b]



Oooh, I can&#39;t wait&#33;

How large of a piece are we talking here?

----------


## SKA

> Oooh, I can&#39;t wait&#33;
> 
> How large of a piece are we talking here?
> [/b]




dunno yet. A3-ish size maybe. It wont be scanable in 1 time. so i&#39;ll have to di it a couple of times and edit it back together into 1 picture in paint later.

----------


## SKA

Okay, next one will be on 2 sheets of Wallpaper. about 1 by 1,5 meters. I guess I&#39;ll take a good quality picture of it, cuz I&#39;m obviously not going to be able to scan it  :tongue2: . Or Perhaps I could also Scan it in a number of different scans untill I&#39;ve got the entire picture devided in Detail-pictures of it on my PC. I could then Past the Images back together in Paint. That would be a huuuuuge Digital version of it. I don&#39;t know if they will post it THAT huge on Deviant Art.

----------


## TweaK

> Okay, next one will be on 2 sheets of Wallpaper. about 1 by 1,5 meters. I guess I&#39;ll take a good quality picture of it, cuz I&#39;m obviously not going to be able to scan it . Or Perhaps I could also Scan it in a number of different scans untill I&#39;ve got the entire picture devided in Detail-pictures of it on my PC. I could then Past the Images back together in Paint. That would be a huuuuuge Digital version of it. I don&#39;t know if they will post it THAT huge on Deviant Art.
> [/b]



Paint? At least let me help you and do it in Photoshop  :tongue2: 

*Edit* And I could resize it too  ::content::

----------


## italianmonkey

omg your hair in the drawings  ::|: 
you look like a DC of a pretty absurd dream of mine some times ago&#33;

----------


## PenguinLord13

Woah, I just looked at your gallery again, and thought I&#39;d compliment you on the Psychadelic Sky Pirates drawing, it&#39;s really cool, and awesome and stuff, it goes on my favorites for your art.

----------


## SKA

> omg your hair in the drawings 
> you look like a DC of a pretty absurd dream of mine some times ago&#33;
> [/b]




Really? Could you tell me about that Dream? PM me if you like.

----------


## Chatter-Box

Those are amazing&#33;
Great job&#33;

I wish I could draw like that, then I could draw my dreams and ideas.

I find your buildings especially incredible. Don&#39;t get me wrong the characters are great too but your buildings impress the   ::evil::   out of me.

----------


## italianmonkey

nothing too private...  screw up spymovie dream, with a slight noglobal background.
it was about a company trading human souls on informatic support. to be precise, your brother.in.hair was the worker that helped me hide. his job at the moment was to update the souls from cassettes to CDs (with yellow cd-boxes  ::|:  )
oh yeah, and a tough evil boss that looked like the queen of narnia  ::D:

----------


## SKA

> nothing too private...  screw up spymovie dream, with a slight noglobal background.
> it was about a company trading human souls on informatic support. to be precise, your brother.in.hair was the worker that helped me hide. his job at the moment was to update the souls from cassettes to CDs (with yellow cd-boxes  )
> oh yeah, and a tough evil boss that looked like the queen of narnia 
> [/b]




Hmm great dream. Great story line. You have a creative Mind. Put it to good use.Express it.

Your Dream may just be an Inspiration for another Drawing to make with your Dream&#39;s Storyline behind it. I could make a Drawn Comicbook-style story based on your Dream&#39;s Storyline and my Imagination of what you just told me. See? Not only, Nature, people and your Dreams can inspire you. Also other people&#39;s dreams can Inspire you. You know the type of Dream you had sounds pretty similair in erm.. nature as my Dreams. So that&#39;s why it inspires my Visual Imagination. I have an Image in my head of it already.

I&#39;ll keep it in Mind and Draw it some day soon. 

Yunno what? Can you PM me about that Dream, telling it to me again, but then in as much possible Detail as you can remember from that Individual Dream. I want to make a Drawing with a Story behind it.

----------


## italianmonkey

me lazy. made sketches but lazy to scan them
i will

----------


## SKA

another one done. I spontaniously picked up my pastels and Decided to only work with pastel Colorplanes and hardly any lines. It&#39;s a sort of Northern Mexican Desert Canyon like landscape with a Psychedelic twist.

The Big version is once again huuuuuge. I might fix that soon.

Here it is. ClickClick...

----------


## PenguinLord13

> The Big version is once again huuuuuge. I might fix that soon.
> 
> Here it is. ClickClick...
> [/b]



A bit unviewably huge, but that&#39;s really, really beautiful a scene.

----------


## Dm7

::bowdown::  All hail SKA&#33;
Your talent is amazing&#33; I wish I could draw/paint as well as you are. You have a lot of patience for details. A lot of patience...

I will be watching you..  :smiley:  I&#39;m also Dm7 there...  :wink2:  Hope we can be DeviantArt friends.. although I haven&#39;t been active in DeviantArt for a while.... I hope I can get started painting again soon.

All I can say, AMAZING&#33;   ::goodjob::

----------


## SKA

Hmm how strange. I believe I have made this Post already but it seems to have disappeared. not again eh?

well I made 2 new drawings and one of them is absolutely about dreaming.
Dreaming Mind
Just Playing Guitar

----------


## SKA

Another one Done. Delirious point of View.

I&#39;m currently editting this drawing in Photoshop. I&#39;m almost done with it. Let me know what you think.
Ciao,
SKA

----------


## BrotherDown

holy bible, they&#39;re so good SKA&#33; Delerious DanceMoves is sucha trip&#33;

----------


## doomgoat

you&#39;ve got some damn impressive work there, i like how each image is a complicated structure.

----------


## SKA

Thanks a bunch people  ::D:  I&#39;m currently in another wave of creative bliss and I have uploaded 4 more works on my DeviantArt, one of them being a picture. Here they are:

-Picture of Sundown over my Street
-Psychedelic Mess
-Ska Spirituality and Culture
-The Dancing Shaman

that&#39;s all for now folks, but there&#39;s more to come soon.  :smiley: 

Ciao,
SKA

----------


## BohmaN

wow SKA how do you have time to do so muuuch?  ::D:  they are great&#33;

----------


## SKA

> wow SKA how do you have time to do so muuuch?  they are great&#33;
> [/b]



Well ATM I don&#39;t have any school or job to distract me away from Artistic Creativity. So my artwork is my work for now and if everything goes well for life too. I&#39;m working on my Portfolio and some of these drawings will go in there. So that&#39;s basically my life. And it is gunn be if everything goes right and I get accepted at art college the comming schoolyear.
Besides that these drawings will take me a max of 1 and a half hour to draw since I&#39;ve been drawing since I was old enough to hold and manouvre a pencil.

here&#39;s another 2 drawings:
-No Room for Ideology
-Random Characters and Voodoo-ish figures

----------


## BohmaN

Sweet  :smiley: . Do you sell your drawings to make money or do you still live at home?

----------


## SKA

> Sweet . Do you sell your drawings to make money or do you still live at home?
> [/b]



I still live at home. I&#39;d love to have my own place, but unfortunately since the Economy has become rather unstable here that would probably mean I&#39;d have to live in some small house so I&#39;d have to get a timeconsuming fulltime shitjob and work  like a horse to be able to pay the Rent and Electricity bills. I&#39;m no stranger to Jobs, but I don&#39;t think that&#39;d be a favourable situation when Studying since it would leave me with very little time to focus on my Study, let alone some time to unwind, relax and find some inspiration.

I don&#39;t sell drawings, but I do sometimes make people drawings on request. I&#39;ve never charged anyone money for a drawing since it is at least as much a pleasure to me as it is for the one I&#39;m doing it for. But I plan to do some paintjobs and such for people&#39;s rooms , skimboard bags N such. And since I am not quite a richman I might accept some small payments. I&#39;m kind of a humble and rightious person when it comes to that. I&#39;m not gunna charge people money who I know can hardly afford missing any money. Only unless it&#39;s a shitload of work to be done and I know they could and would pay me some money. Sure money doesn&#39;t stink.  ::wink::

----------


## PenguinLord13

Woah, I think I&#39;ve told you this like a dozen times, but I absolutely love the your art. Some of them really speak to me in some way I don&#39;t know (I can&#39;t really figure out what they&#39;re trying to say... :smiley:  _penguinlord13 is losing his sanity_). I especially like the Dreaming Mind, though the other ones are pretty psychadelic cool too. Incredible. I wish I could actualy draw.

----------


## SKA

Okay another piece of work has been finished. This time it wasn&#39;t a drawing but Clay figures instead.
Enjoy  :smiley:  :
The Creative One

----------


## Oneironaught

Very nice work, SKA. I especially love the finished, colored version of Oriental Palace View. That is incredibly beautiful.

----------


## Gwendolyn

I can&#39;t believe I&#39;ve not seen this before. Great work, SKA.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Okay another piece of work has been finished. This time it wasn&#39;t a drawing but Clay figures instead.
> Enjoy  :
> The Creative One[/b]



I&#39;ve been waiting a while for some new art from you, but finally you have delivered  ::bigteeth:: . I love the clay dude. Physical art (like in the 3d) is my favorite, and that guitar playing thing looks really cool, and totally suits your personality as i have seen it from the forum.

----------


## boldtypespark

I dont think ive commented on these drawings before, but ive seen them quite a bit, simply great. Keep it up.

----------


## SKA

Another one done. Photoshop + Pictures =
The Dynamic Self

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That&#39;s incredible.  It takes a lot of talent to draw, but it takes even more talent to compose abstract drawings without making them cluttered.  In fact, this is pretty much like taking a look inside your mind, and I find that awesome.

You know, I&#39;m not too bad at drawing either... no where _near_ as good as you, but as a fellow open-minded toker, I think I could draw things introspectively and wild too.  I just wish I could sketch something so abstractly organized as yours.   ::D: 

Great job, man.  I love the eye within an eye within an eye within an eye one.  Same with the lucid pirates one.  Those are insane... how long did they take you?

----------


## SKA

Thanks. I've always been drawing PHYSICAL themes such as Culture, faces, people...etc I've always had periods of obsession: Egyptian culture, Arabian/Persian Culture, Dinosaurs when I was relly little, Helicopters..etc

I guess now that I'm older and more matured I have developped in life alot and you can see it in the change of themes in my work: I'm obviously on a Spiritual quest which is why I have recently started drawing much more abstract, psychedelic and spiritual. If you feel like expressing spiritual findings, insights and questions you'll most defenitely find that abstract/Psychedelic/Surreal art is THE way for that; To explain complicated emotions, experiences, views, phenomena...etc that aren't easily explained or even impossible to explain in words.

As for the Eye in the eye in the eye in the eye; It's actually a direct referance to Lucid Dreaming: Keeping an eye out. Falling deeper and deeper while never losing touch with Reality. Like looking straight up towards the surface of waking reality while sinking into a Dream. 
The Psychedelic SkyPirates took me 2 days, but not 2 days straight because I took a break and finished it the next day. Alltogether I might have spent about an hour and a half drawing it.


*UPDATE:* I've finished the whole Collage thing. Took a picture of it and uploaded it to Deviantart. 
Look at it here

----------


## SKA

Hey Dreamworld adoring peoples,

I've found out just how totally awesome Fimo clay actually is.
2 friends of mine bought some and gave me some to enjoy myself with.
Here it is: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/58045421/

----------


## bro

I will comment more on your work later SKA, but there's not much to say 'cept, DAMN good! keep it up bro.  Right now I am intrigued by the way the Arab/Israeli, whatever you want to call it thing is going.

I also am tied to middle eastern culture through the Israeli side. I have some family living in Tel Aviv and Haifa, and come from a conservative jewish family. 

I hate starting arguments, and this may belong in the other section, but I know that most palestinians want peace, and yet Hammas will not have that since they are a Self proclaimed terrorist organization that is devoted to the destruction of Israel. I feel sad that the Palestinians are now trapped with Hamas, because unfortunately Israel Can't, or won't negotiate based on its principles. 


But I know on a deeper level the Israelis and Palestinians would live side by side, THEY did for the longest time! Meh, I can go on, but really just get pissy and emotional :Sad:

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Hey Dreamworld adoring peoples,
> 
> I've found out just how totally awesome Fimo clay actually is.
> 2 friends of mine bought some and gave me some to enjoy myself with.
> Here it is: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/58045421/



Nice. Even the clay sculptures manage to look psychedelic, when I try to get those kinds of effects (on the rare times I attempt at art  :smiley: ) it comes out like weird mush stuff that looks like i just spilled paint on the canvas, and tried to draw something in that. (Though I guess a lot of abstract artists basically do that). I haven't been here in a while, but I just read your poem siggy thing, and it was pretty funny  ::banana:: . Seriously though, those drugs may not kill you, but while I know nothing about anything except weed (and even that I haven't tried _yet_), I get a feeling that you're high a bit too much. Not saying stop, its i have no right to tell you to, but I just think you should use less drugs.

To be off topic, I pretty much agree with you there. My parents and whole family is from Israel as well (though not conservative/religious mostly), so I feel very close to Israel, and I think that while Palestinians want peace, it is very difficult to talk to their governments because for some reason the Arab world seems to choose very conservative/extremist governments bent on Jihad who drive the citizens into fear and hatred, and therefore I am not sure if it is, at this point in time to achieve real peace, and not just another 10 year cease of violence or something. There is also the problem of the Fatah and Hamas hating eachother, so peace may only be possible after an eventual split, possibly Hamas getting a country in Gaza, and Fatah in the West Bank (I think that should also be done in Iraq, as these different groups don't get along very well, and seem to prefer to kill eachother over making peace).

----------


## SKA

Thanks. Yeah a comment on you saying I am high way too much. Actually, in reality, I'm not high as often as you, and many other's on here might think. I like to keep balance between soberness(Lucidity) and Spiritual Journeys (Dreaming).

It would be incorrect to say I love drugs since I absolutely dispise what Cocaine, Alcohol, Speed, XTC and ketamine do to people including some FORMER friends of mine. I stress you: FORMER. 
In fact I love Entheogens.
And allthough it may seem to many of you I'm seldomly sober, the reality is that I simply have a great, inspiring interrest in entheogens, shamanism and dreamlike experiences.

My obsession/interrest/inspiration/passion for entheogens are often misunderstood for the idea that I am always on something.
The truth is: I am "mad" enough as it is, so after a heavy psychedelic experience I want to rest from it and I won't do anything serious in months.

As for Marijuana: I smoke it quite frequently, but it differs. I really see it as a form of Self-medication. Only alot more responsible and alot less harmfull than the prescriptiondrugs I got from Psychiatrists to calm and clear my overactive, chaotic Mind. What rubbish they gave me. I recently stopped taking Benzodiazepines which I was described for years.
Weed seems to do exactly what I would have expected from psychiatrist-prescribed medications: only with no side effects or bodycell-toxicity.
And since I have quite a tolerance being a regulair Cannabis-smoker and having ADHD I do not get lethargic and disfunctional from being high on Marijuana: Since I am generally quite hyperactive I never get too passive and Marijuana actually clears my mind allowing much better concentration and thus functionality. 

But the fact that I've always had quite an "unusual" and paradox mind to begin with is also the reason why I am often so inspired.

----------


## Oneironaught

> It would be incorrect to say I love drugs since I absolutely dispise what Cocaine, Alcohol, Speed, XTC and ketamine do to people including some FORMER friends of mine. I stress you: FORMER.



I'm glad you said that. I too have lost friends (and lovers) to the destructive forces of hard drugs, such as those you mentioned.

I'm not so against alcohol but, I do think that it should be enjoyed only in moderation. I'll admit that I was once a heavy drinker - never a "drunk" - but certainly a heavy beer drinker. I was brewing beer and was always in beer-drinking situations. The day I woke up dazed with solid red blood spots in the whites of my eyes, which lasted as a reminder for weeks, was the day I decided that mixing beer and liquor was something I'd no longer do, especially to that extent. In fact, I pretty much swore off liquor that very moment and have only had the occasional mixed drink maybe once or twice a year since.

Sorry, to continue your rant in your drawings topic.

----------


## SKA

No that's okay. I'm glad my work inspires discussions and thoughts  :smiley:  That eventually lead to this.
I'm not "against" alcohol, but personally dislike it and prefer Marijuana as a in-a-way comparable buzz(partydrug) but then only much safer and more to my personal likings.. I drink rarely and only in celebration. 
Allthough I am often enough around many-beers-drinking people I have never felt tempted to join them since my background is a house were no one ever drinks except a wine at christmas or on newyear's eve. And never in excess.
Out of the few good things my parents did I really appreciate that.

Alcohol is fine when used responsibly, but it allows abuse much easier than anything else since it is so underestimated and socially accepted. 


Maybe this whole topic is a good Theme for my next drawing. I should make some more.

Currently I'm building a miniature structure with pebbles, seashells and kit. It's inspired on a structure I've seen in a very impressive nigtmare I've had recently. I'll let you pplz know once it's done.  :smiley:

----------


## SKA

The Temple is finished. here it is: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/59072939/

----------


## Oneironaught

> The Temple is finished. here it is: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/59072939/



Can you give me some sense of scale on that? It's difficult to tell from the photos. Also, did it hold up well under the heat of the fire? They're just stacked, right?

The legs idea is pretty cool.

----------


## someweirdsin

Hehehe, that's awesome.  It something i would like to keep in my room and when i'm cold and lonely i will crawl inside and curl up nice and warm. I had a look at some of your other pictures, they're really good. I especially like the trippy desert coloured one.

----------


## bob_barker

you should sell them, cause they awsome

----------


## SKA

Wow thanx for the excitement  :smiley: 






> Can you give me some sense of scale on that? It's difficult to tell from the photos. Also, did it hold up well under the heat of the fire? They're just stacked, right?
> 
> The legs idea is pretty cool.



It is about 23 cm across and 30 cm high. Actually I glued it together with Kit. It dries fast and becomes very hard. It isn't easily affected by heat or water. You could build such a structure and put it in your garden.

----------


## SKA

Hey I'm on a roll lately cuz I just finished my Mighty Bird God symbol.
Here it is: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/59351047/

----------


## a dude

Your art rocks man, you have a trippy mind.

----------


## someweirdsin

> I would love to see the Eastern ones unite again. If I'm not Mistaken it is yet again Western Influences that devide us. bah



I agree, well put. Western ideology is so sure of itself and i honestly think its heading in the wrong direction.  So many people are starting to look into eastern and asian ideologies to try and deal with their lives, because i really think a gut instinct comes through and you can feel that its just not right, its just not working. 

Thats one good thing about lucid dreaming i guess, its such a powerful and overwhelming experience and really detaches you from the rationality of the modern world and corporate western culture.  It all feels a little silly when you go back into the office the next morning after such a profound experience. And anyone can experience this.  It needs to become a pop culture fad.  Like a wake up call to the ones who need it most haha.

----------


## The Cusp

When I looked at your temple, I seriously thought I was looking at pictures from the burning man festival for a moment.

----------


## SKA

hehe Burning Man. I should and will defenitely go there one day.

I picked up my pastels and a large sheet of paper again yesterday and started to create this peacefull, sunny, heavenly serene town on paper. It had been on my Mind for a logn long time. I recently gave it a name that I thought would fit the "feel" of the town; Ashila. Actually I had this Imagination/Vision on my Mind for years since early childhood and I decided to bring it out and on paper.

It's far from finished yet, but I will update it carefully.
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/art/Ashila-66986880

----------


## SKA

And another 2 works of madness are done. I built a Babylonian Zigurat structure out of clay. It is also a stashbox as you can remove the temple from it's bottom plateau and there's a little clay, square box in the middle;
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...shila-67658851

I made another work. A pastel on a large A3 size paper and it's all about dreaming. It's far from finished but I will update it later.:
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...laces-67666608

----------


## Oneironaught

I love the clay structure box.

----------


## SKA

And another blank piece of paper was turned inmto...something.

At this stage it wasn't finished yet, at the current stage it's still not finished but alot closer to finished. I have yet to scan and upload it to update the current version.

Pastels and Ballpoint pen. Here be Dreams;
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...reams-69492335

----------


## Oneironaught

Looking beautiful, Man. Who's the girl?

----------


## SKA

thanks  :smiley:  She's a figment of my imagination I randomly drew at the time, but now I realise she looks an awefull lot like a pretty girl I once kissed with 1 night. She's lovely isn't she. :wink2:  Guessed she left an impression cuz it was a long time ago. However the girl I drew is YET a bit prettier, cuz I guess I mixed in my image of what I see as an ideal, ultimately attractive appearance of a young woman.

I always draw things in a strange, meditational state of trance and then I later find out the meanings I, Subconsciously, put behind them.

By the way I Finished another one today at School. A portrait of a Classmate; something quite radically different from what I usually draw and paint. It was schoolwork. The rest is explained in the comments under the picture.
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...smate-69820607

----------


## SKA

Made a work with Charcoil, Fineliner and Pastels today:
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...eauty-76110171

----------


## SKA

New piece done: http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...-Soul-83415646 (Bad picture quality; I'll be uploading a better version soon) It's a small size canvas done with pastels, some fineliner and some gold/cupper-marker details.

Another piece is done too:
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...agual-82400254 
A much larger canvas done with Pastels, pencil, Fineliner and some details in Cupper/Gold-marker. This is the UNFINISHED version. It is finished now, but I yet need to take a picture of it and upload it. Which I will do soon.

----------


## SKA

And another 1 done:
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/art/Clearity-84235256

----------


## SKA

Made anotherone sometime ago and posted it yesterday:
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...Dream-95866364

And the night of that day I started another Drawing which I (nearly) finished today:
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...World-96192938

----------


## Robot_Butler

The layering effect in Clearity is awesome.  It looks like different areas are in focus.  How did you do that?

----------


## SKA

I first made the background, me in  lotusposture in a temple room, in soft pastels and faint pencil lines, then made the big face with Fineliners and black marker and the white light around the face and in the room are done with an eraser. I just erased the Pastel background that way so you see the white canvas under it again. Maybe that's what you mean?

Made another drawing yesterday. It's not yet finished:
http://looseminded.deviantart.com/ar...tness-98675861

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yep, thats what I was wondering. If it was a series of layers in a digital imaging program, or if you drew it manually.  I like the fine lines on top of the soft pastel.  Especially where you break the lines, and leave them out (unless they just disappeared from resizing digitally).  That makes it look unfocused in some areas, and sharp in others.  Cool way to draw focus to certain areas.

----------


## EchoSun13

I enjoyed Shamanic Self, it was amazing.

----------

